# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Feeding Regime

## Dony Lesmana

nah dari arti namanya aja agak bingung nihh rejim apa ya ?? hehehe

cm buat diskusi dan akan jd bahan pembelajaran buat newbie kyk saya 

lebih baik mana 

a. jika kita kasih 3 kali makan perhari , 1 kali kasi color dan 2 kali ksh hi growth 

atau 

b. 1 minggu full color dan 2 minggu full hi gowth

mengingat kl di ksh hi grow trus hi nya pecah atau ketarik , jadi lebih baik a atau b

ditunggu sharingnya ya...

Thx

Dony

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bleach

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bleach

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

> nah dari arti namanya aja agak bingung nihh rejim apa ya ?? hehehe
> 
> cm buat diskusi dan akan jd bahan pembelajaran buat newbie kyk saya 
> 
> lebih baik mana 
> 
> a. jika kita kasih 3 kali makan perhari , 1 kali kasi color dan 2 kali ksh hi growth 
> 
> atau 
> ...


yang bagian a bisa dipake om kebetulan sy dan banyak tmen2 lain pake sistem point a all hasil ikan juga bagus2 om

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bleach

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

IMHO bedanye antara a n b yaitu a ikannye dikit lebih kurangan grownye,tapi warna ok. klo b grownye lebih ok tapi warnanye kurang karna klo skin ude spread n pigment ketarik,tebelinnye lagi agak lama

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Iori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

> yg plg tau yg piara ikan om...:P
> tiap orang, kolam dan ikan beda2 feedingnya
> kalo g mulai dr 3x sehari sampe 8x sehari liat kondisi aja


om Han sih pernah 12x malah hehehehe

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

